# 3 rat boys in need of a good home, los angeles



## Bacondan (Oct 26, 2017)

Hello there, I have 3 male rat brothers, probably under 5 months old. I don't think I'm the right owner for them. I just don't have the temperment, patience, or knowledge to socialize them. they're not at all aggressive, on the contrary they're overly shy. They can't stand being held and if let them out their cage they would prefer to hide in my couch than hang around me. I think I might have handled them a little too roughly a couple times and while they'll sometimes let me stroke them when they're in their cage and 2 of them will lick my finger inside the cage it's clear they're not very comfortable with me and like I said before I don't think I'm capable of changing that. I feel really bad because I wanted us to be good buddies but it's not happening and a result they don't get the handling and roaming time they deserve.


----------

